# Go Around Twice If You’re Happy



## Old Sgargiula (31 Maggio 2008)

*Go Around Twice If You’re Happy*

Go Around Twice If You’re Happy is a short, light-hearted film written and directed by Vincent Fichard and Matthew Jones. The pair set out to unite the city dwellers of Dubai with simple heart-warming messages erected along the busy city streets. The finished work was shot in Dubai over a period of four days in November 2007.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kfPTGTGLA3E


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Go Around Twice If You’re Happy is a short, light-hearted film written and directed by Vincent Fichard and Matthew Jones. The pair set out to unite the city dwellers of Dubai with simple heart-warming messages erected along the busy city streets. The finished work was shot in Dubai over a period of four days in November 2007.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kfPTGTGLA3E


Stamani la prte del cervello dedita al linguaggio è andata in tilt? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





O parli sardo o inglese?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che ti sei fumata ieri sera??'


----------



## Old Sgargiula (31 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Stamani la prte del cervello dedita al linguaggio è andata in tilt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho fatto copia e incolla... nun c'avevo voglia di tradurre...


----------

